# 1 hole strap



## steve.brooks

what is the proper way to install a conduit 1 hole strap on horizonal pipe, i always put the bolt at the bottom


----------



## jeepman

Same here


----------



## JohnR

I believe at the bottom is the safest method, but really this should be a poll.


----------



## steve.brooks

is there anywhere in a book that tells the proper way?


----------



## drumnut08

steve.brooks said:


> what is the proper way to install a conduit 1 hole strap on horizonal pipe, i always put the bolt at the bottom


That way sounds good and is the method the majority of us use , however , there is nothing illegal or wrong with installing them inverted If the situation calls for that . If they're good straps ( Bridgeport ) and not Home Depot crap ( Halex ) they grip the pipe just as well either way .


----------



## drsparky

Depends on each situation. If I can the hardware on the bottom.


----------



## 360max

steve.brooks said:


> what is the proper way to install a conduit 1 hole strap on horizonal pipe, i always put the bolt at the bottom


it depends on which way the receptacle outlets in the room are installed, ground up means you to have mounting hole on top of conduit. art 359.121


----------



## randas

Go strap two pieces of scrap to a wall, one each way, and see for yourself which is easier to rip off.
You will not believe the difference the clip direction makes.
I won't say which is which because I don't feel like arguing with the grumpy smartasses who have never tried it, but try it and make up your own mind.


----------



## 360max

randas said:


> Go strap two pieces of scrap to a wall, one each way, and see for yourself which is easier to rip off.
> You will not believe the difference the clip direction makes.
> I won't say which is which because I don't feel like arguing with the grumpy smartasses who have never tried it, but try it and make up your own mind.


....so if I pull up on a conduit that has the 1 hole strap supported at the top, and pull down on a conduit that has the 1 hole strap supported on the bottom, there be a difference?


----------



## Rideit

360max said:


> ....so if I pull up on a conduit that has the 1 hole strap supported at the top, and pull down on a conduit that has the 1 hole strap supported on the bottom, there be a difference?


It is much stronger supported at the top


----------



## randas

360max said:


> ....so if I pull up on a conduit that has the 1 hole strap supported at the top, and pull down on a conduit that has the 1 hole strap supported on the bottom, there be a difference?


Whatever makes you happy 

99% of the time pipe gets ripped off a wall its from people trying to climb on it. IE weight ontop


----------



## Wirenuting

Hole on the bottom with a back strap and screw vertical.


----------



## 347sparky

Use 2 hole straps, problem solved.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

I agree with the top is better.

When I see a strap failing on a conduit, most of the time the strap was installed hole down. There is more stress on the fastener with the hole down (typically I see this in a cinder block wall).


----------



## Hippie

Either way its going to bend if it gets messed with enough. Ill put them either way depending but most of the time hole at the bottom


----------



## donselec

i alternate them


----------



## drumnut08

randas said:


> Go strap two pieces of scrap to a wall, one each way, and see for yourself which is easier to rip off.
> You will not believe the difference the clip direction makes.
> I won't say which is which because I don't feel like arguing with the grumpy smartasses who have never tried it, but try it and make up your own mind.


That will go over big on a job site , lol ! Foreman love that kind of stuff . What the ------ are you doing ? Oh , just seeing which way this one hole strap holds the conduit better boss . Oh , ok , I'll have your last check here this afternoon . Mounting hole on bottom with a decent strap is plenty strong . Not rocket science here , just electrical work .


----------



## BBQ

This thread proves without a doubt that electricians are sick in the head and need professional help. 

It's a strap, if the conditions are so ruff you need to put this much thought into which way to put the strap ......... just add some more straps .... or change to two hole straps. Sheesh....


----------



## hardworkingstiff

BBQ said:


> This thread proves without a doubt that electricians are sick in the head and need professional help.


I think that comes from reading and trying to understand the NEC. :laughing:


> It's a strap, if the conditions are so ruff you need to put this much thought into which way to put the strap ......... just add some more straps .... or change to two hole straps. Sheesh....


 I agree, either way works and is sufficient, but I stand by my comment that hole up is a stronger installation than hole down. Does it matter? Not if the conduit stays up. :thumbup:


----------



## Hippie

BBQ said:


> This thread proves without a doubt that electricians are sick in the head and need professional help.
> 
> It's a strap, if the conditions are so ruff you need to put this much thought into which way to put the strap ......... just add some more straps .... or change to two hole straps. Sheesh....


IIRC there was the same thread maybe 6 months ago on here lol


----------



## jmellc

BBQ said:


> This thread proves without a doubt that electricians are sick in the head and need professional help.
> 
> It's a strap, if the conditions are so ruff you need to put this much thought into which way to put the strap ......... just add some more straps .... or change to two hole straps. Sheesh....


You are just finding that out? If we had any brains, we wouldn't be doing this crap for a living.:thumbup:

I was taught to anchor at the bottom, that the screw gave extra support. I do them at the bottom when practical, top when not. I'll do the test when I find some spare time.


----------



## randas

jmellc said:


> I was taught to anchor at the bottom, that the screw gave extra support. I do them at the bottom when practical, top when not. I'll do the test when I find some spare time.


You will be surprised.


----------



## madrone48

Whichever way I'm installing them, my journeyman will correct me.


----------



## gnuuser

ive always installed them with the hole down (below the conduit)
it supports about 40 % more weight (if using the heavier clips)
but i prefer to use the 2 hole straps.
most of the time we use unistrut for conduit support


----------



## ponyboy

the only size conduit i run that i would even use a one hole strap on is 3/4 being as i almost never use 1/2. that being said the only thing going in the 3/4 would be twelves and maybe tens. i can't see any point in speculating what way would give me better support for my pipe, i will install them any way that i feel like that particular day and just make them match. if you're worried about some person climbing all over your pipes then you got bigger issues and maybe you shouldn't be running pipe there


----------



## rexowner

ponyboy said:


> the only size conduit i run that i would even use a one hole strap on is 3/4 being as i almost never use 1/2. that being said the only thing going in the 3/4 would be twelves and maybe tens. i can't see any point in speculating what way would give me better support for my pipe, i will install them any way that i feel like that particular day and just make them match. if you're worried about some person climbing all over your pipes then you got bigger issues and maybe you shouldn't be running pipe there


I think yours is the only post that mentions trade size.

Is the point of mentioning size that your experience is irrelevant for 1/2
trade size?

Also, why is wire size relevant?


----------



## jmellc

madrone48 said:


> Whichever way I'm installing them, my journeyman will correct me.


Ha, that's a good one. Reminds me of a guy I worked with who was severely OCD. He obsessed one day about speed, next day about fine details. Monday; Hurry up! Slap it up there & move on! Quit picking over silly stuff, it's not the Space Shuttle, it's a conduit". Stuff like that. Tuesday; "Why is your conduit bowed in the middle? I can see it if I look from over here with the right light. Why did you use different 1 hole straps? I can see from here that some of them are smooth & some have the rib in the middle." He was a great guy in spite of it, but we had a few showdowns.:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ

OK guys, thanks a lot.  Yesterday I had to install two sections of 1/2" EMT, each about 5' long, it was on a block wall and I decided to use 1 hole clips.

The problem was the runs where both vertical and I had no idea what to do. Should I put the screw on the left or the right? :001_huh:

I considered the prevailing winds, the looks, which way an asteroid was most likely to hit the building and I just could not figure it out.

So I smashed the clips with a hammer because they were evil and I used liquid nail to secure the pipe.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

BBQ said:


> OK guys, thanks a lot.  Yesterday I had to install two sections of 1/2" EMT, each about 5' long, it was on a block wall and I decided to use 1 hole clips.
> 
> The problem was the runs where both vertical and I had no idea what to do. Should I put the screw on the left or the right? :001_huh:
> 
> I considered the prevailing winds, the looks, which way an asteroid was most likely to hit the building and I just could not figure it out.
> 
> So I smashed the clips with a hammer because they were evil and I used liquid nail to secure the pipe.


See, I knew it, you should not be doing electrical work! :laughing:


----------



## drumnut08

BBQ said:


> OK guys, thanks a lot.  Yesterday I had to install two sections of 1/2" EMT, each about 5' long, it was on a block wall and I decided to use 1 hole clips.
> 
> The problem was the runs where both vertical and I had no idea what to do. Should I put the screw on the left or the right? :001_huh:
> 
> I considered the prevailing winds, the looks, which way an asteroid was most likely to hit the building and I just could not figure it out.
> 
> So I smashed the clips with a hammer because they were evil and I used liquid nail to secure the pipe.


Lmao ! I like the way you think BBQ , now I need to clean up the coffee I just spit up from laughing , lol !


----------



## ponyboy

rexowner said:


> I think yours is the only post that mentions trade size.
> 
> Is the point of mentioning size that your experience is irrelevant for 1/2
> trade size?
> 
> Also, why is wire size relevant?


I was just stating I don't use 1/2" emt for anything that I could use 3/4 for. Trade size is important to my point because small pipes =small wires=less weight. If someones using one hole straps to support 2" running vertically with 3/0s in them then they deserve to have their pipes sag. In 3/4 emt the weight of conductors is negligible


----------



## jmellc

BBQ said:


> OK guys, thanks a lot.  Yesterday I had to install two sections of 1/2" EMT, each about 5' long, it was on a block wall and I decided to use 1 hole clips.
> 
> The problem was the runs where both vertical and I had no idea what to do. Should I put the screw on the left or the right? :001_huh:
> 
> I considered the prevailing winds, the looks, which way an asteroid was most likely to hit the building and I just could not figure it out.
> 
> So I smashed the clips with a hammer because they were evil and I used liquid nail to secure the pipe.



To the right is good. To the left is communist.:thumbup:


----------



## Jlarson

BBQ said:


> OK guys, thanks a lot.  Yesterday I had to install two sections of 1/2" EMT, each about 5' long, it was on a block wall and I decided to use 1 hole clips.
> 
> The problem was the runs where both vertical and I had no idea what to do. Should I put the screw on the left or the right? :001_huh:
> 
> I considered the prevailing winds, the looks, which way an asteroid was most likely to hit the building and I just could not figure it out.
> 
> So I smashed the clips with a hammer because they were evil and I used liquid nail to secure the pipe.



You forgot to figure in nuclear bomb blasts, comets, and lets say just for the hell of it, what would hold up best when the Sun goes supernova. :laughing:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon

BBQ said:


> This thread proves without a doubt that electricians are sick in the head and need professional help.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Now let's talk about exposed SE cable and Carlon boxes. :thumbup:


----------



## vileislepore

BBQ said:


> OK guys, thanks a lot.  Yesterday I had to install two sections of 1/2" EMT, each about 5' long, it was on a block wall and I decided to use 1 hole clips.
> 
> The problem was the runs where both vertical and I had no idea what to do. Should I put the screw on the left or the right? :001_huh:
> 
> I considered the prevailing winds, the looks, which way an asteroid was most likely to hit the building and I just could not figure it out.
> 
> So I smashed the clips with a hammer because they were evil and I used liquid nail to secure the pipe.


We usually determine what side the screw should go on based on which way the monkeys that work here tend to swing from pipe to pipe. If they swing from the left, the screw goes on the right. 2 hole straps are the preferred method for vertical climbing pipes due to the weight of some of the baboons. We never use EMT or plastic LBs because the monkeys like to swing their 24" pipe wrenches around during mating season. Also, someone told them once that European MCCs are easily broken, so now the monkeys test that theory by driving their forklifts into them.


----------



## Chris1971

It would really depend on the installation.


----------



## Cletis

Is there an official sheer/tension ratings for installed emt in the NEC??


----------



## Deepwater Horizon

Cletis said:


> Is there an official sheer/tension ratings for installed emt in the NEC??


Have you ever read the NEC?


----------



## Cletis

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Have you ever read the NEC?


I can't read and I don't own any books yet


----------



## Deepwater Horizon

Cletis said:


> I can't read and I don't own any books yet


:detective:


----------



## Cletis

Deepwater Horizon said:


> :detective:


What are you doing in other codes and standards anyhow?? YOu come here often ?


----------



## sullivanth

BBQ said:


> This thread proves without a doubt that electricians are sick in the head and need professional help.
> 
> It's a strap, if the conditions are so ruff you need to put this much thought into which way to put the strap ......... just add some more straps .... or change to two hole straps. Sheesh....


Ok, if you wish to prove trivial discussions;
how about a receptacle - ground up, or ground down,,,,,,,, 
toilet paper - over or under
110 or 120
440 or 480


This could be fun !!!!!!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Celtic

sullivanth said:


> Ok, if you wish to prove trivial discussions;
> how about a receptacle - ground up, or ground down,,,,,,,,
> toilet paper - over or under
> 110 or 120
> 440 or 480
> 
> 
> This could be fun !!!!!!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


We've all been there, done that...do a search of the threads.

The perennial favorite is to back-stab or not to back-stab, et tu brutus.


----------



## Going_Commando

First decent conduit job I did, my old man came and looked at it and said "Looks pretty good, but you should have had the screw at the bottom." I asked him "Why?" He replied "I don't know" :laughing:

Now I just alternate with each strap. Makes it look more artistic :whistling2:


----------



## jmellc

It goes without saying we are all sick in the head. If we had any brains we would not be doing this crap for a living. Trouble is I would not be doing anything else I tried either. They were all sick in the head too.:jester: Almost no one I know wants his kids to follow in his footsteps any more. They all tell their kids "there is no more future in this". Truth is, it is a crazy world, things change faster than ever and no profession is "safe" any more. I sat at a desk a lot of years, in a relatively comfortable environment, cool in summer, warm in winter, clean restrooms, all the stuff we usually don't have in trades. But it was a pressure cooker environment with people stressing out left & right. Phones never stopped ringing, computers were always lagging or crashing, etc.


----------



## Michael86

*A bit late I know.*

It holds better with the hole on top. Although neither way is incorrect. The arch is one of natures strongest structures. That being said. One usually sees the strap bent where the arch meets the foot of the strap as opposed to the arch opened up.


----------



## Wirenuting

Michael86 said:


> It holds better with the hole on top. Although neither way is incorrect. The arch is one of natures strongest structures. .


Ok, how's this?

If up is wrong and down is wrong, this HAS to be correct. 

I hope I can pull thru it.


----------



## FaultCurrent

This really depends on my back. If the conduits are high enough I can put the straps under, if it's 6 inches from the floor straps on top. Unless you're one of those guys who likes to lay on the floor while you are working.


----------



## Michael86

Lmao!!! I guess that will definitely hold the pipe!


----------



## RIVETER

Wirenuting said:


> Ok, how's this?
> 
> If up is wrong and down is wrong, this HAS to be correct.
> 
> I hope I can pull thru it.


That particular strap is for vertical runs, only.


----------



## NoSparkSparky

out of all the smart ass comments nobody has said

use a mini


----------



## Wirenuting

NoSparkSparky said:


> out of all the smart ass comments nobody has said
> 
> use a mini


That's because we are talking professional grade "Show" pipe.


----------



## jw0445

Looks like that was bent with a hatchet...............


----------



## Highly_motivated

Anchor on top is the way the strap is designed to be installed. This is because the strap is what is meant to hold the pipe not the anchor. Anyone referencing having seen a strap bent out of place would probably recall the anchor is still in place but the strap has failed. If installed upside down, you are placing the shear load on the 90 degree bent sheet metal portion of the strap, not the hook portion of the strap which is reinforced to support the shear load of the pipe. I am a commercial/industrial electrician and have tested both methods in the field, so I am stating this with 180% certainty. As the previous reply said, feel free to test both methods side by side, it will become clear to you which is correct.


----------



## ponyboy

Highly_motivated said:


> Anchor on top is the way the strap is designed to be installed. This is because the strap is what is meant to hold the pipe not the anchor. Anyone referencing having seen a strap bent out of place would probably recall the anchor is still in place but the strap has failed. If installed upside down, you are placing the shear load on the 90 degree bent sheet metal portion of the strap, not the hook portion of the strap which is reinforced to support the shear load of the pipe. I am a commercial/industrial electrician and have tested both methods in the field, so I am stating this with 180% certainty. As the previous reply said, feel free to test both methods side by side, it will become clear to you which is correct.



Using a one hole strap on anything over 3/4 is silly, and the shear load on a 1/2 or 3/4 pipe is negligible. And fwiw I still haven't seen a box of one hole straps come with instructions


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Nabs

Nothing wrong with 1-hole straps for 1" EMT, they hold great. Any bigger, yes 2-hole straps are better. I once ordered 2" straps without specifying 1-hole or 2-hole... SH sent me 1-hole. I didn't even know they made those at the time! About 1/8" thick and the hole was big enough for a 3/8" bolt. I sent them back.


----------



## Spark Master

I can tell you it makes no difference when the forklift hits the 1900 box. The box and EMT gets ripped out. Then we need to make new holes on the other side of the EMT.


----------



## ponyboy

Spark Master said:


> I can tell you it makes no difference when the forklift hits the 1900 box. The box and EMT gets ripped out. Then we need to make new holes on the other side of the EMT.



Heard that. Wish I didn't but I did


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDShunk

I'm thinking that if you have a job where the mounting orientation of the one-hole strap makes a difference in the installation's life expectancy... maybe you're using the wrong hardware all together? Maybe even the wrong raceway type? To me, the difference between a job that's just "done" and a job that's bullet proof doesn't mean the strap is positioned one way or the other. I suppose this is one of those deals where, "do what makes you feel best", comes into play. 

I've often told guys that there's 10 ways to do any job. 2 or 3 are wrong. 2 or 3 waste material, and 2 or 3 waste time. That leaves a few ways left to get it done. Do what makes you feel best, but quit standing around talking about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## markbrady

I put clip on top. Was taught that its stronger but I have no idea if its true BUT I have noticed that whenever a pipe is hanging it was usually clipped on the bottom. There is no right or wrong though


----------



## Switched

Just alternate every other one, then if someone says you are wrong, well....blame ET!


----------



## wholesale_guy

have you factored in the cost of hole-up straps vs. hole-down straps against the expected warranty of your work?? 

those buying for t&m jobs have no worry, but you guys buying in bulk could save some serious coin by using hole-down straps for your occasional hole-up applications -- both straps are rated for even vertical use if necessary. 

My boss would kill me if he knew i was spilling these beans.


----------



## ponyboy

wholesale_guy said:


> have you factored in the cost of hole-up straps vs. hole-down straps against the expected warranty of your work??
> 
> those buying for t&m jobs have no worry, but you guys buying in bulk could save some serious coin by using hole-down straps for your occasional hole-up applications -- both straps are rated for even vertical use if necessary.
> 
> My boss would kill me if he knew i was spilling these beans.



Dafuq?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmy21

I install them with the fastener on the top. I find whend they start to fail with the fastener on top, the strap is basically the same shape, just opening up slightly. With them installed from the bottom, the strap will bend over and the conduit will pull off the wall. I feel like the weight of the conduit could make them fail over time, installed from the bottom, but that is probably a gross exaggeration and unlikely. I'm convinced they are designed to be installed from the top 

Thats the logic that went through my head when i decided which way i would install them. If you guys want to install them from the bottom, more power to you. I'm not going to argue with anyone on it on the job site about it, unless someone asks my opinion on it


----------



## LJSMITH1

Listed, EMT/Rigid, single hole straps are designed to be mounted with the fastener either way. UL2239 (the governing specification for Cable and Conduit support hardware) requires the strap hold a specific load applied perpendicular to the wall surface (as if you were pulling the conduit straight off the wall) for 5 min. The loads are based on the trade size of the conduit 1/2" - 75lbs, up to 4" - 600lbs. Strap deflection is allowed as long as the conduit does not release from the strap.

Loads applied parallel to the wall surface or any other angle are not investigated. In many cases, the fastener anchoring system is the weak link - especially if non-threaded (expandable) fasteners are used.


----------



## sbrn33

wholesale_guy said:


> have you factored in the cost of hole-up straps vs. hole-down straps against the expected warranty of your work??
> 
> *those buying for t&m jobs have no worry*, but you guys buying in bulk could save some serious coin by using hole-down straps for your occasional hole-up applications -- both straps are rated for even vertical use if necessary.
> 
> My boss would kill me if he knew i was spilling these beans.


This comment could get you banned around here.


----------

